

Declare the Variables First - Alfred2
http://blog.acthompson.net/2012/12/declare-variables-first.html

======
pizza
My CS teacher also used the gezinta/gezouta box example, even though we were
on the West Coast. I didn't understand that he meant goes into, goes out of
for a while!

~~~
Alfred2
The teacher may have spent some time in New York. :-)

